# Difference between E/M and ED



## Faith@032413 (Jan 30, 2018)

Hi

What is the major difference between E/M level(New and Established patient) and Emergency Department, How to differ a patient from E/M
and E/D?


----------



## pedscoder21 (Jan 30, 2018)

E&M (evaluation & management) is a code group in CPT comprising of office visits, hospital visits, and consultations. 

The new & established E&M codes (99201-99205; 99211-99215) are generally for provider office visits or outpatient facilities.

The Emergency Department codes (99281-99285) are for provider visits in the emergency department.

Take a look at your CPT book and read the Evaluation & Management Services Guidelines, as well as the headers before each code group.


----------

